

 Plagued by Lawsuits, McAfee Founder Hunts for Cures in Belize  - bootload
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1615167/print

======
bootload
From the article:

 _"... In hacker culture, screwing with people's heads to get what you want is
called 'social engineering.' ..."_

From the teaser:

 _"... Only later would I realize just how truly Kurtz-like the mission had
already become. On that day, what had started out as a sympathetic profile for
Fast Company would slowly evolve into something more like a take-down, as I
realized that McAfee’s position in Belize was much more compromised than I had
imagined. Finally I understood why he had kept asking--playfully, I had
thought--whether my story was going to be an expose. ..."_ ~
[http://www.fastcompany.com/article/following-john-mcafee-
int...](http://www.fastcompany.com/article/following-john-mcafee-into-the-
heart-of-darkness?nav=inform-rl)

------
ableal
This 'print' link currently seems to be missing much of the text in the
'regular' multi-page version (also linked at top):
<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/145/fantasy-island.html>

By the way, in that page there's also a first comment signed 'John McAfee'.

~~~
bootload
_"... This 'print' link currently seems to be missing much of the text in the
'regular' multi-page version ..."_

Thanks for pointing this out. I just go for the printed pages to reduce the
adverts & images.

